# Temperature



## skw94 (Feb 2, 2011)

What do you all think is the lowest temperature a dog can withstand outside? Do you think it's okay if the dog stays outside at night?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not let my dogs stay out all night, they are indoor dogs and thats where I want them, with me!
If a dog is use to being outdoors, there should be shelter that is insulated, dry and not gettting wind blown in, fresh water available and a good nutritious diet fed.
I don't even want to think about how low they can tolerate...that is just cruel, IMO!


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

It would depend entirely on the breed and whether the dog had been adjusted to the climate. There are so many variables - the breed (a chihuahua, for example, is not suited for near the temperature drop a husy is), the shelter available (a house lined with good insulating "filling" -ie straw, etc - can provide ample protection) that there is simply no single answer to your question.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My dogs stay outside at night, but only because our weather is hot all year round. We get a few cold days a year, but definitely nothing anywhere near the extreme cold temperatures people get in other countries. And they always have access to roofed/walled areas and their dog houses are there (with pads and blankets) when they need protection against rain or cold.

If we got snow or temperatures like I've seen people mention here, like minus degrees Fahrenheit (holy guacamole!! It's even RARE for us to get minus Celsius degrees), I would definitely not leave them outside! Or I would at least give them a special closed area so they could stay there all night!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

My great Pyrs are outside dogs all the time, but with real temps dropping down to -10 F at night, (windchill even lower) the past few nights I took pity on them, and started to let them sleep indoors overnight, (60 degree office building) Not to hot, as to shock them, just enough to keep them from freezing anything off. Once the sun is out, and things start warming up, then out they go. Everyone else is pretty much indoors untill things get back up in the above freezing temp range.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't know the answer but I do know we just had a snap of cold (to me ) weather come through where it was -10, -18 and the dog loved it. I would have no doubt that they can stay out in it for a long long time. I take mine in the house but I have no doubt that a dog can stay out overnight, esp with some cover.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I will add, my fiance is from Alaska and her brother has a dog sled team. Anyway, those dogs are NEVER in the house and stay out in -30 temps. They are fed up to 10,000 callories a day and that also helps ward off the cold. No houses either just a makeshift leanto, It looks nasty but they thrive.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

My rents live in Colorado, or at least for the last 16 years or so and they have two border collies that stay outside in a fenced in pen. They have a dog box and piles of hay stacked up in the same space as well as loose straw/hay on the ground and in their dog box.

The boys curl up in the box which stays pretty warm in the winter, sheltered from the wind etc... they also curl up next to each other as well.

They have been in sub zero temps and were good to go.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree it depends on the dog. Niko can stand temperatures a lot lower than Rosa. She's good to about 15 F, and then I think she has some discomfort. Niko is good to zero F before he seems uncomfortable.

The outside overnight thing, well...for me I'd not consider that an option. I want my dogs in the house at night no matter what the temperature is. They are my babies.


----------

